# The Most advanced aircraft...



## Dark Matter (Aug 7, 2009)

Opinions and facts please...

I'd say the F-35B


----------



## Civettone (Aug 7, 2009)

I would think the F-22 would be the obvious choice ... 


Kris


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2009)

This obviously....


----------



## Civettone (Aug 7, 2009)

I just mean that the F-35 has always been presented as the cheap solution for those who couldn't afford the F-22. Completely like the F-16 was for the F-15.


Kris


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 7, 2009)

The F-22 cant even fly in rain or dust...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 7, 2009)

Civettone said:


> I just mean that the F-35 has always been presented as the cheap solution for those who couldn't afford the F-22. Completely like the F-16 was for the F-15.
> 
> 
> Kris



Not quite Kris - the F-35 was designed with a lot more multi role missions in mind. Although supporters of the F-22 will try to claim that it too has multi role capability, its mission roots go back to the mid/ late 1980s when we were still fighting the cold war. Although the F-22 is a more capable air to air fighter, the F-35 will give more bang for the buck in the long run.

The F-16 did offer a cheaper alternative than the F-15 but in reality had a whole different mission as it still does today.



Dark Matter said:


> The F-22 cant even fly in rain or dust...



Shut up!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2009)

Come again!?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2009)

Dark Matter said:


> The F-22 cant even fly in rain or dust...



I would like to see your source for that statement. If you are going to make a claim like that, you better be prepared to back that up with some hard facts.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 8, 2009)

My source...

High-Priced F-22 Fighter Has Major Shortcomings - washingtonpost.com


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2009)

Dark Matter said:


> The F-22 cant even fly in rain or dust...



No where in there does it say it can not fly in rain or dust. It says that there it is vulnerable to rain, but it does not describe what the problem is. Therefore unless you are working on the aircraft you can not speculate that it can not fly in the rain. Again no where in the article does it say that the aircraft can not fly in rain. Vulnerabilities can mean anything.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 8, 2009)

See the link above your post...


----------



## Waynos (Aug 8, 2009)

The F-22's LO properties are compromised by certain atmospheric conditions, like rain, but it comes nowhere near to stopping it form flying, thats just bollocks.

The most advanced aircraft yet produced is probably a tie between the F-22 and the Boeing 787 (if they ever get THAT to fly)

You should not rely on newspapers for technical insight.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 8, 2009)

The rain disrupts the skin of the plane.

Try this place...

IGN Boards - Can an F-22 fly in the rain?


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 8, 2009)

And this place...

http://www.f-16.net/news_article3622.html

Wait....

I just linked the wrong thing....

Ops.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2009)

Dark Matter said:


> The rain disrupts the skin of the plane.
> 
> Try this place...
> 
> IGN Boards - Can an F-22 fly in the rain?



Go back and read the whole thing, including your link to the Washington Post. Rain and other atmospheric conditions can affect the stealth capability of the F-22. This is not limited to the F-22 but all stealth aircraft. The F-22 can fly in the rain...

You have to read everything to understand something, not just the first few lines...


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 8, 2009)

Good points all. Moreover, the kind of problems that the Post article is talking about seem to be normal growing pains which every revolutionary design has. Hell, being as close to Lejeune as we are here, you'd think the Osprey was the worst design in history, but the Corps doesn't seem to think so.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2009)

Indeed. You gotta do better than that, Dark Matter. Nothing in anything you have posted states that the F-22 cannot fly in the rain. Besides, some of us have _actually seen_ the F-22 fly IN THE RAIN! Some of us have _actually seen_ the F-22 fly at EDWARDS AIR FORCE BASE. Since you obviously haven't been to Edwards AFB, it is quite dusty up there because it is in an area that is called 'the desert'. The desert is full of sand and winds.

You can post all the links you want, but that is flat out bovine fecal matter. You need to know what the hell you are talking about before you post that kind of ridiculous nonsense.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 8, 2009)

Dark Matter - 

*SHUT UP!*


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 8, 2009)

Do you all hate me becuase i'm 13 or what!?


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 8, 2009)

Dark Matter said:


> Do you all hate me becuase i'm 13 or what!?



In a word, no. But you need to think about what you are posting, DM. When you are wrong, admit it rather than trying to force your round peg into a square hole.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2009)

No, it is more due to the posting of facts which you cannot back up properly which combined with the fact that your posts are generally meaningless and pointless contributing nothing to the thread. You are making yourself look stupid, if you carry on you are going to have some quiet time for a week or two very very soon.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2009)

Dark Matter said:


> Do you all hate me becuase i'm 13 or what!?



Dark Matter, no one hates you because you are 13. In fact no one hates you at all.

We actually like it when the youth come to our site with the interest of learning about aviation and WW2. We are willing to help them learn. You however have been a troll of late, and many members of this forum do not care for that. You need to prove that you want to be a part of this site.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2009)

It is not about hate or age. It's about posting something that you know something about. If you go posting something that is not true, you _will _get called on it. When you read something, you cannot make any assumptions or read between the lines.

The article said that the skin was sensitive to rain and abrasion, it DID NOT say that the F-22 could not fly in the rain or in dust. 

Your thread title was most advanced aircraft. The F-22 is a very advanced aircraft, very likely the most advanced aircraft built to date. 

The F-35 program just started. You wait, there will be unexpected snags in it's testing as well. It is normal and part of any test and evaluation process to find things that were not expected, especially when you consider the advanced technology being used on these aircraft.

Sometimes it is okay to ask a question, then listen, instead of popping off and looking like a fool.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 8, 2009)

evangilder said:


> Sometimes it is okay to ask a question, then listen, instead of popping off and looking like a fool.



Or to borrow a phrase from Lincoln...

"Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt."


----------



## Clay_Allison (Aug 8, 2009)

diddyriddick said:


> Or to borrow a phrase from Lincoln...
> 
> "Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt."


The Bible says that a fool who remains slilent will be presumed to be wise. Good idea but I never got the hang of it.


----------

